# Cargo Cosmetics Emerald City Holiday Collection



## Dawn (Nov 17, 2017)

Each season, Cargo Cosmetics journeys to a different destination to highlight the brand’s travel-friendly packaging. For the holidays, Cargo has landed in Emerald City with a limited-edition makeup collection inspired by the culture of Seattle.


*The Emerald City collection contains the below limited-edition offerings: *


Emerald City Eye Shadow Palette
Emerald City “Enjoy Your Journey” Travel Eye Shadow Palette
Emerald City Swimmables Eye Pencil Kit
Emerald City Swimmables Longwear Matte Liquid Lipstick Kit
Emerald City Mascara Kit
Emerald City Perfect Eye Kit
Emerald City Travel Gel Lip Color Kit
Emerald City Blockbuster Palette


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 18, 2017)

this looks cute! i love the festiveness of the green. don't look too much at cargo but i may look into these!


----------

